# Hidden Compartments/ Lock Mechanisms.



## Blueglass (Dec 17, 2013)

I've made a CD rack for my truck and I left room for a compartment hidden in the bottom. I've been racking my brain to come up with a good way to access it. I'm curious about different ways that people create these spots and/ or mechanisms. My online research shows me that people are pretty secretive with these ideas. 
So far my thought is have a false bottom fit into slots and have a rod that slides out with gaps for tabs to fall through.

I know pictures would help but I'm about to go to work and I've been meaning to ask this for at least a week.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 17, 2013)

2 or 3 generaions behind the 8 tracks you are still listening to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Albums are where it's at man....except they dont play well in my truck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2013)

How about a magnetic front. Like the kiddie proof ones for cabinets.

Or a push lock front. The kind you need to push slightly to open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 18, 2013)

I know at this point I'm stuck in the past using CDs and not mp3s but they work for me!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2013)

I did a latch using a steel pin hidden in a hole drilled in the door that dropped into a pocket to lock the door and then a strong rare earth magnet to lift the pin up to swing the door open.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 18, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> I did a latch using a steel pin hidden in a hole drilled in the door that dropped into a pocket to lock the door and then a strong rare earth magnet to lift the pin up to swing the door open.


 Thanks that gets my gears turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 20, 2013)

Blueglass said:


> I know at this point I'm stuck in the past using CDs and not mp3s but they work for me!


Whats a mp 3 ?


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 21, 2013)

Music downloads are usually done in mp3


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 21, 2013)

A little inspiration for you. Check this out. German furniture making. Gary http://www.youtube.com/embed/MKikHxKeodA?rel=0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 25, 2013)

Only "wow"? Must have blown you away pretty bad. Those Germans are sure clever...huh? Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

Triple wow !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 30, 2013)

hahahah what happens if you loose the key!! that literally blew my mind. 

i wonder how many YEARS that project took to complete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just so you know what you may be up against in the future.....

http://www.truthandaction.org/world-without-fourth-amendment-looks-like/


----------

